# video projection software



## Valerio M. Ortensi (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I'm new in the forum so in the beginning i'd like to say hello and thanks to everyone in here.
I'm looking for a mac software to playback some movies on the second screen and giving me the control of them in my primary screen. Something like Qlab (that's quite awesome) but i'm looking for something more video oriented and maybe which have also jog control on the movie while playing.
As you can imagine i need a solution which doesn't show any control on the secondary screen.
Because i like very much qlab is there any trick to jog video during playback?
thanks in advance.
Valerio


----------



## Joshualangman (Feb 28, 2014)

Assuming by "jog" you mean mess with the speed of a video —

Well, since you can fade the rate of a video, yes there is!

Make two fade cues targeting your video cue. One is a relative fade that makes it slightly faster, one is a relative fade that makes it slightly slower (fade rate can be found in the Time & Loops tab of the fade cue). Put these two cues on hotkey triggers (say, + and -) and tap them to alter the rate of your video live.


----------



## vman (Mar 1, 2014)

Maybe Playback Pro is what you are looking for? http://dtvideolabs.com/PlaybackPro Plus.html

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drmafreek (Mar 3, 2014)

Valerio M. Ortensi said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm new in the forum so in the beginning i'd like to say hello and thanks to everyone in here.
> I'm looking for a mac software to playback some movies on the second screen and giving me the control of them in my primary screen. Something like Qlab (that's quite awesome) but i'm looking for something more video oriented and maybe which have also jog control on the movie while playing.
> As you can imagine i need a solution which doesn't show any control on the secondary screen.
> ...



Another option would be Isadora, though the learning curve is a bit steeper than Qlab. When I was looking into purchasing it, I was amazed at the ability to do a variety of things with video, and control it in numerous ways. If you have the time, I would definitely look into it.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes, Isadora can do all that you want, given that you set it up with the controls you want. It has the ability to do so much because it is open to the way you want to create it. I recommend downloading the software and tutorials and playing around with it. The only difference between the free and purchased version is the ability to save your work. This allows you to really play around with it to determine if the investment is worth your time (which I think it is). I have worked with many other software like Qlab, which is quick and dirty, but I have found the complete control offered by Isadora to be quite nice, once you get used to the way the developer thinks.


----------



## vman (Mar 6, 2014)

With VLC VideoLAN - VLC: Official site - Free multimedia solutions for all OS! you can also use a second display for video output only. There is no "jog control", but you can use the slider.


----------



## Valerio M. Ortensi (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the precious information i will try isadora as soon as i can.I'm also looking media shout v5 on windows platform and it seems very nice, is there any more powerpoint oriented solution out there?
I mean i'm looking for something that works a bit better with power point files.
Again thank you!


----------



## Fission (Mar 23, 2014)

If you're considering MediaShout, I'd strongly recommend you consider Renewed Vision's _ProPresenter_. I think you'd be happier in the long-term - the workflow is much nicer.


----------

